# VERY NICE TO HAVE A FIELD DOG



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I really appreciate the drive and courage in these dogs. Thor has so far been hunted in the uplands and hunted from shoreline. He has never been in a boat. Well after 15 years I finally got my rig together and Thor and I took two friends in the boat to hunt in the salt marsh. His first time ever in the boat and I knew he might need on the job training. Well he was led up to the dock and pretty much jumped right into the boat with no hesitation. Of course he was very excitable about his first boat ride, had to be kept under control while we traveled about two miles into the marsh. When we got to our spot I did let him explore---jump out of the boat, run around on the marsh, jump in and out of the boat while we set decoys. I felt I needed to reward him this way and get familiar with the marsh at the same time. Too bad the ducks were not flying, only one shot in two days.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

They are the best, so much fun no matter what activity/adventure you take on! You have to appreciate their take on the world attitude. Sorry about the lack of ducks but sounds like it was a good day regardless. 
Reminds me of the 1st time I took my lab out on the airboat... we lived on the TX coast and that was the mode of transport down there. Loud but never phased my girl. LOL we didn't have any ducks that day either but had spent the previous day plucking for hours. Small price to pay for a wonderful dinner.


----------

